# Whats the best plane for a Shooting Board?



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Whats the best plane for a shooting board? I am going to be making some shooting boards.

I don't mean anything new from a catalog. I know they make specialty planes JUST for shooting boards. What I'm talking about is an old Stanley or something. Is it just a Stanley no 4 or 5? What is the best length, blade angle, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Blake.

For me, the heavier the plane the better. I use either a 5 or 6. It really helps to make it all the way through the cut if the work piece is wide/thick. A #6 is easier to hold because it has bigger cheeks and everything just has a little bit more room because the frog is wider. The heft helps too.

The most important tip I've picked up as of late from a professional blended woodworker is to NOT put any camber on the iron(s) you use for shooting.

I didn't think it would make that much difference because i usually don't put too much camber on mine anyway. Just enough. The thing you have to consider though is that on an older Stanley the lateral adjusters are sometimes easier to move than one would like. Since you are holding the plane in a way contrary to how it's designed to be held, it's easier to bump that adjuster. When you combine camber and an out-of-adjustment iron the effect is noticeable.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David Charlesworth recommends a Stanley or Record 5 1/2. Low angle Jacks work good and also there are miter planes designed specifically for the purpose.

I use a wooden miter plane made by lumberjock Phil Edwards. I have also tried my bedrock 605 and it works pretty well. A low-angle jack would be a pretty versitale plane if your looking for one that could do more than just miter work.

Thinking about it, some folks also use a #7 for reasons like the ones that Jeff stated related to being hefty.

Also, Lie-Nielson has some shooting board plans on their web site. I belive these are the ones from David Charlesworths video series on using hand planes.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Hi Blake - Low angle definitely, but length depends on the width and thickness of the stock, I use anything from my block plane up to my No 7 jointer. I have even used my large shoulder plane, just because it was handy - they all work extremely well with a sharp blade.

One other thing - wax (candle) the side of the plane and the base of the shooting board, that really helps to reduce the friction and makes everything run a lot smoother.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

anything that will have a perfect 90 bed to shoulder, the heavier the better - usually a jack plane #5 or that range.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Ditto on the above posts. The heavier the better *AND *as sharp as you can make it using a dead square grind. *NO crown*.

Cheers,
J.C.


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

I enjoy using my Stanley #608 and #5-1/2 on my shooting board w/ great results. I have a L-N #62 that I've tried but it just doesn't have the heft or large shoulder to make the plane feel stable.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Alot depends on personal preference.

I use one of vintage Stanley #5 jack planes. The #3 and #4 smoothers aren't hefty enough, and my #7 is 
just a tad too long for my taste.


----------



## parkerdude (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Blake,

How about you give this a try. I was just at my bench shooting a mitre and I was getting tired of the discomfort I was getting from my Record 4 1/2 with the edges of the shoulder cutting into my hand. I use Irwin quick clamps to hold my shooting board to the edge of my bench. It was just a matter of locating the work against the fence and adding another clamp to hold the work, freeing both hands to push the plane. It's kind of a funny reverse grip but no discomfort and a lot of power and control of the plane. Here's my one handed grip. I need someone to help take the picture of my 2 handed grip. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

lucky me i just jump down in my basment (after sombody said jointer) and look if my 80cm jointer was sqare and have a tight mauth even it´s a very old wooden plane with the stocksite 4 - 5 inch on eech site immigely clamp a kind of a shootingboard together and try the plane what a dream cut thrugh a 7 inch board it was so good that I did it the next 10 min. just for fun. (a plane that I save just before it got in to the dumster and I only honed the big honk of wood ) juubiiii the first good tool to my woodjourney after that I said big is good

Dennis


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

My favorite is a Lie Nielsen Low Angle Jack Plane the Hot Dog Attatchment.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you find the hot dog worth the investment? I have not tired one. Also, can they be installed on a vintage plane?


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Great topic Blake, I find myself using multiple plane as well from block plane and low angle plane, but the most used is one of my stanley jack plane. I fine this no.5 just fit my shooting board the best and it really feels comfortable. I quest it really is all about comfort and control. Just my opinion, nice topic enjoyed reading everyone responses…Blkcherry


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I am guessing the Stanley #62 you recently restored will be finding it's way to a shooting board. Please let us know how it works out…

(link is for those that may not have seen the plane)


----------



## defrosted (Jun 19, 2021)

the sharp one.

(stolen from Paul Sellers?)


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> the sharp one.
> 
> (stolen from Paul Sellers?)
> 
> - defrosted


LoL! I laughed a little too hard, because it is so true.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I have been pleased with the Veritas LAJ combined with Paul Sellers shooting board with the wedged fences.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Lyon miter trimmer.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Lyon miter trimmer.
> 
> - tvrgeek


Huh, the one I have says Lion on the label. Plus how's that miter trimmer work on a 90 degree edge? Actually anything except dead azz 45's. Is yours adjustable????

For shooting it depends on how far I want to go? For critical edges I have a LV Shooter, for just kinda close I am known to use a block plane. In general it's my belief weight adds to accuracy here.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

"anything that will have a perfect 90 bed to shoulder" 
... or use the lateral adjuster.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Always fun to see the advice roll in when someone revives an 11 year old thread.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

> Lyon miter trimmer.
> 
> - tvrgeek
> 
> ...


Yes, it can adjust from 90 to 45. It has adjustable stops for 45 and 90 on both sides. Mine is a Grizzly clone. Limited in width, but love it.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

> Always fun to see the advice roll in when someone revives an 11 year old thread.
> 
> - Lazyman


 Most of us look for new posts and don't look back at the entire history to see who pulled it up. defrosted seems to be a new member and it probably looking at a lot of old threads. Things don't change much though.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Best ever? Stanley No. 51/52


----------



## tingaling (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for the mention of Hot Dog Handle Just looked at this video on how to make one.



.


----------

